
Examining Will Crowther's Original Adventure in Code and in Kentucky - raganwald
http://www.digitalhumanities.org/dhq/vol/001/2/000009/000009.html
======
wgrover
Wow. Reading the parallels between "Adventure" and the real cave in Kentucky
reminds me of trying to synchronize Dark Side of the Moon with The Wizard of
Oz. What a wonderful insight into a programmer's mind. Thanks for posting it.

~~~
raganwald
You're very welcome!

